# My big boy is not eating..........



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Bacchus came to our home this past Saturday (31st). Our breeder weighed him and he weighed 18.25 that day. I know it's very traumatic for them and the transition can interfere with their eating. So our breeder gave us Albon to give to him (half tablet) once a day just as a precaution for coccidia nothing more than that. She also has dewormed them several times before they left to go on with the new owners. 

He eats maybe a couple of bites of the food he was raised on, drinks a bit and leaves the bowl. I leave the bowl down for about 30 minutes then just take it up since I won't be doing the free feeding until he is much older. I just thought he would be a big eater since he is such a good size and expected him to be pulling at my leg for his meals. No such thing.

He sleeps a lot as puppies do but is no way lethargic. When he is not sleeping he is romping around with his toys, in the snow, cuddling, nipping (yes it has started) and all around just acting like a puppy.

I figure I would give him a couple of more days. I believe he has made his transition very smoothly though as he sleeps through the night without whelping or whining since the second night. Very outgoing and active. So why no appetite? I guess the best thing is to send a stool sample to his vet just to rule out worms or get him treated if he does have it. Which I can not even imagine as our breeder is spot on clean is extremely particular with her puppies and giving them the best care.

Any ideas as to why he would not be eating? He is on Royal Canin Baby Maxi 30. I soak down his food with warm water and give him about 3/4 of a cup. I even tried not soaking it and he still has not finished an entire meal yet.

Cheers.......


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't have any answers. I just wanted to let you know someone read this and hopes your boy is doing better.

How old is Bacchus? Could he be teething?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why don't you ask your vet about him at your new puppy exam that you should be having any day now? You need to make sure he's healthy before trying to change anything in the food department.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have any answers, either, but I can tell you that Mitzi was *never* very food oriented. We started her on the puppy chow that she had been on prior to coming to live with us, and we tried a couple of other foods. I found that sometimes (most of the time) the only way I could get her to eat a meal was if she was crated with her dish. 
She only got really excited about her meals when we tried Wysong foods, and unfortunately, that was at about the same time that we discovered a health issue that would not allow her to be able to continue with the Wysong. 

Once she started showing symptoms of her EPI, she was trying to devour everything, but we needed food she could tolerate. 
So, now she's on a mix of EVO low fat and raw beef heart and tongue and she's receptive to eating at mealtimes -- she really likes the 'meaty bits'. (;-D)


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineWhy don't you ask your vet about him at your new puppy exam that you should be having any day now? You need to make sure he's healthy before trying to change anything in the food department.


I am not bringing him in until 12 weeks as he has all of his shots. As for changing foods I don't plan on doing that for several weeks until he has fully adjusted to his new home. 

Low and behold he ate his entire lunch today so perhaps it's just a transition thing he is going through.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomI don't have any answers. I just wanted to let you know someone read this and hopes your boy is doing better.
> 
> How old is Bacchus? Could he be teething?


That is nice of you. Thank you. He will be 9 wks. this Friday. He is too young to be teething yet as far as I know (doesn't teething start around 3 months?) so I don't think his loss of appetite is due to teething. Although what do I know I am not a vet. I feel a bit better though as he did eat lunch so that is a good thing and I left a sample at the vets and they will call me if there is anything negative. So we shall see.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Kodiak1
> I am not bringing him in until 12 weeks as he has all of his shots. As for changing foods I don't plan on doing that for several weeks until he has fully adjusted to his new home.


He is only 8 weeks right now so you are talking about 4 weeks until he sees your vet? You may want to reconsider and get that first vet visit as soon as possible just to have your own vet give you an evaluation. Your breeder may not have done this but many recommend it and will consider any guarantees void if not done within within a very short window from pick-up. It's in the best interest of you and your new family member.



> Originally Posted By: Kodiak1
> Low and behold he ate his entire lunch today so perhaps it's just a transition thing he is going through.


Good for him!

Well good for him!


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm glad he ate his lunch meal. That should make you both feel better.

You're right, he's probably not teething at 8 weeks. Jake started at about 14 weeks. He's making up for lost time though -- 4 teeth already this week!

I do second the recommendation to take to the vet even though shots aren't due. We visit our vet every other week for weigh-ins. They don't charge us. While we're there someone always looks him over 'cause he's so darn cute!

It is a good opportunity to teach Bacchus that the vet's office is a good place to visit.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

If you want him to eat all the time try adding a little ground beef to his kibble. I use natural raw ground beef. Watch what happens!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I use garlic powder to make my pups kibble more interesting. When she was that young, though, we had to feed her in her crate because EVERYTHING was more interesting than eating so perhaps that might be an option to get him to actually focus on his food.

Good luck!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with those that sid oyu really should get him ch4cked out by your vet sooner than 4 weeks from now.

I don't know about your area, but here, most vets have a free "well puppy" exam for new puppies. They just look them over, listen to heart and lungs, take their temp, look in eyes and ears and stuff like that. It is 100% free, unless you want to have them check a stool sample or something lke that. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I did get him looked over and my suspicions were right after a couple of days of him being here. The transition has been smooth so I know his loss of appetite was NOT from trauma as he is romping around and is very active.. He has round worms. Our breeder did de-worm the litter several times but I guess he still had some eggs left in him. He also has an ear infection. Go figure. So I guess w/those two combinations his appetite is not strong??? Don't know... He still is not eating much but gained two pounds (probably from the training treats I have been giving him when I am working with him) when I had him checked by the vet. I personally think he is not too keen on his food and will probably transition him over from Royal Canin to Abady once his worms and ear infection are gone.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33If you want him to eat all the time try adding a little ground beef to his kibble. I use natural raw ground beef. Watch what happens!!


I was entertaining that idea but I just did not want to give him raw mince meat until he was a bit older. Wanted to make sure his digestive system can handle it. But if his eating does not get better (after the worm treatment) I will try that out.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Kodiak1will probably transition him over from Royal Canin to Abady once his worms and ear infection are gone.


just curious what might be appealing about abady dog food?


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Kodiak1will probably transition him over from Royal Canin to Abady once his worms and ear infection are gone.
> ...


My last two shepherds were raised on Abady with no problems whatsoever. It's just what I have always used with my shepherds with ultimjum results. Why stay with a certain food my pup is NOT eating if that is the case after his worms are completely gone?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

agreed you have to use what works for your dog. i have heard people talk about abady, so i was surprised when i looked up more info on the ingredients. i understand some of the higher quality foods may never work out for some dogs and some dogs will inexplicably thrive on foods that others wouldn't.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

What works for one pup may not work for another. I guess I just have to see what work hoping it won't play havoc on his digestive system too much. At this point I just want to get him eating again...besides him eating the treats I give him and him drinking water.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If he won't eat his food, if he were mine, he would NOT be getting any "treats".

For training I would use kibble.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIf he won't eat his food, if he were mine, he would NOT be getting any "treats".


I don't think three little squares three times a day would spoil his appetite. I think it has more to do with these darn worms. I am hoping he is at the tail end of it as he just ate an entire cup for dinner. The most I have ever seen him eat since we brought him home.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hopefully after the worms and ear infection his appetite will return. if you find your puppy doesn't like his food you can add some good stuff.

100% ground beef raw or cooked. when we cook our dogs ground beef we put in some water and boil it. then we use the water from the cooking along with the ground beef over his kibble. sometimes we cook the ground beef in 100% extra virgin olive oil. we also give our dog raw ground beef.

boneless and skinless chicken breast. boiled in water or baked. when boiled we use the water over his kibble.

sweet potatos, baked.

string beans, fresh. when canned we use the kind where
there's only water added.

broccholi, steamed or boiled. usuing the water when boiled.

sliced apples. no seeds, stems or that little rough spot that's
in the center of the slice.

brown or white rice, quinoa, millet and whole oats.

organic plain yogurt.

Wellness Super 5 Mix

Wellness can, 95% and the mix cans.

our dogs get some combination of the above with every meal.


----------

